# branches for viv



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

would it be ok to use branches from trees in the garden to put in my viv for tree frogs i will give them a good clean but not sure if they are alright to use
linda


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

As long as you or your neighbours dont use pesticdes and chemicals in your garden they should be safe to use.

Also what type of wood are the trees? alot of branches are pretty much useless and will rot in no time. Oak are supposed to be the best branches to use as they wont break down, alot of people use them for Dartfrog set-ups.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i was thinking about the branches from one of my eucalyptus trees do u think they will be ok
linda


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Not sure about eucalyptus, it may secrete toxins, im pretty sure your not supposed to use pine for this reason also. I'd play it safe and stick to oak.


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

or you could use fruit tress, there 99.9% safe for reps


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

If you are going to use them give them a good wash first then leave them to dry naturally thn out them in the oven at about 170 degress to kill any critters.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

will look and see what else i can find
linda


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

It's good idea to strip the bark off too, especially if there is any chance they've been sprayed.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i'm going to use bamboo sticks to be on the safe side
linda


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

So... is it ok for me to use some bits of apple branch from trees in my garden for my leos?? well scrubbed and air dried of course...


----------



## emerald (Nov 15, 2007)

*freezing*

if you can get them in the freezer and leave them overnight this will kill everthing have tried before with scrubbing boiling water and like your man says in the oven that works as long as you dont set fire to oven


----------

